# Model 66-2 stainless .357 4" - ATF Commemerative 1933-1983



## alpha912 (May 29, 2016)

I have two Smith & Wesson model 66-2 4" stainless commemorative .357 revolvers, consecutive serial numbers. New in original S7W factory box. They come with wooden display box and ATF belt buckle. It is the 50 year anniversary model 1933-1983. They come with a wooden display box and ATF belt buckle. One of the wooden display boxes is still wrapped in plastic.I am the original buyer and the firearms have been touched only a few times since 1983. Of course never fired, except at factory. I can't find any current info on value, do any of you guys have any idea as to the value? I am looking to sell them. Thanks in advance. I also have photos of the display box and buckle

Thanks

Bob


----------



## digger2 (Nov 9, 2015)

s&w did a number of these commemorative guns for various depts. I would say about $1k min each


----------



## Richard58 (Nov 24, 2016)

Contact Cherrys Firearms for a real insurance collectors value. Their in Greensboro, NC


----------

